
Find Large Files to Delete - gurjeet
https://gurjeet.singh.im/blog/linux-find-large-files-to-delete
======
nightfly
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncdu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncdu)

------
Normille
For anyone on OSX, OmniDiscSweeper provides a pretty good GUI for this and
it's free:

[https://www.omnigroup.com/more](https://www.omnigroup.com/more)

[Yes. That Omnigroup; the ones who brought us OmniWeb back in the day. Amazing
that they still seem to exist]

